# Stone chips and scratches



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Was having a conversation with Rich(rustyintergrale) about the scratches on his car and I remembered this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=20127

This method could be employed for minor scratches as well as stonechips.

looks like an impressive job!!

Matt


----------

